# need help about flaking skin and itchiness



## malmon (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi fellow pitbul lovers! my pitbull dickies had this for over a month now, he suffers from flaking of the skin with thinning of the coat and itchiness. I've tried several treatments such as Ivermectin shots, bathing him with herbal soaps with antibacterial and antifungal properties and giving supplements for his coat but it seems it's not working. I also consulted a vet and did skin scrapings which turned out negative for sarcoptic and demodetic mange TWICE! I'm really disappointed and feel sorry for dickies, could someone please help me?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Did the vet test for any allegeries? What type of food do you feed? Have you tried different foods?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

do you have any picture, this will help us get a visual of what you are talking about? also agree what food do you feed?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Usually food allergies.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

As everyone has stated, the food is very important. If you are feeding the supermarket stuff: Iams, Pedigree, Purina etc. or even the Big Pet Store chains like PetSmart or PetCo that have: Eukanuba, Science Diet, etc. that might be the reason. Either your dog is allergic to corn or Chicken. Try finding a local feed store and get some food that has lamb or beef. 

It's going to be trial and error on figuring out which ingredient is affecting him, hopefully you can nail it down fast.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

You can also try a product called MTG (mane,tail,groom) it is amazing stuff.
My daughter's dog has skin problems at times in the winter and she just rubs lotion on his coat off and on (bath times) and it clears up.
Like others say it could be a food allergy but it also could be a contact allergy such as carpet.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Allergies. Sounds just like Kaos. Itching, thinning of the coat. Feet red too? Maybe some sores and pus on the pads and between the toes? Kaos has allergies, not postive as to what for now. I give him benadryl daily-it barely helps, and switched his food to blue buffalo wilderness, which is a better and grain, soy, corn, and wheat free. It still hasn't helped yet either. My vet said he thinks it is seasonal allergies, we'll see. Does your doggie have scabbing? mine does on his neck, it is from infected hair follicals, so hes on an antibiotic as well. He also gets ear infections from his allergy, so you may want to check your pup.

Has your vet even mentioned allergies at all? I would upgrade food, and give some benadryl to see if that helps...thats what I've done, but I'm still not satisfied.


----------



## Rails (Aug 24, 2010)

My dog Josie started getting allergies about 3 years ago just after moving into the house I'm currently living in. My first vet tried all kinds of things like antibiotics, shampoos, topicals, change of diet, etc.. Nothing seemed to work & they couldn't find anything in the skin scrapings. 

Since it seemed to manifest shortly after I moved I decided to try a local vet to get a 2nd opinion. I basically started down the same path as the 1st vet. We tried different meds, shampoos, diet change, skin scarping, etc.. Once again I saw little to no change. 

A couple months ago it started to get really, really bad. Top coat covered in dry patches & scabs, belly rash, paws red occasionally bleeding, scabs under her chin that would fall off & bleed. I decided to take her to a dermatologist & it was the best decision I ever made. Within 1 to 2 weeks I saw a major difference in Josie. We are now just about a month into treatment & Josie's skin is 95% better than it was. If I showed you before & after pictures you wouldn't believe it's the same dog. It was expensive but a fraction of what I've laid out over the 3 year period I tried to get it under control with the vets. If you happen to live in the NJ/NY area & want to try a dermatologist please let me know & I can send you her info.


----------



## hollywood20 (Aug 13, 2010)

My female went through this when she was a pup. I changed her flea medication to advantix. I also started bathing her with oatmeal shampoo for dogs, and gave her children beneadryl. This cleared it right up. As everyone else said food is also a big factor.


----------

